# Tadalafil is back in Stock at www.ironmagresearch.com



## GYMnTONIC (Dec 14, 2016)

Guys, just an FYI, this is now back and fully stocked.  This is one  of the highest performing and top sellers at Iron Mag Research.  It  sells out very often because it is so potent of a version.  Highest  Quality and Lab Tested.

Please use my discount code "WES15" in capital letters at checkout for  15% off your orders.  Also, there is a BUY 3 get 1 FREE on all  products.  And you can use my discount code on top of that offer.  Makes  any purchase very very reasonable especially considering the high  quality of these products!


*LINK TO BUY*
https://www.ironmagr...alafil-citrate/






*30mg/ml 30ml*
*Currently many research professionals have been testing  Tadalafil Citrate for the use of problems pertaining to treating  erectile dysfunction as well as research for pulmonary arterial  hypertension.*

*WARNING: This product, Tadalafil Citrate is for research use only. Tadalafil Citrate is NOT for human use*


----------



## G3 (Jan 7, 2017)

I just started using it for the first time 3 days ago and I'm impressed. I'm taking 7.5mg/day and loving it


----------



## SheriV (Jan 7, 2017)

my guinea pig has always been fond of IMR "tada"


----------



## Arnold (Jan 7, 2017)

SheriV said:


> my guinea pig has always been fond of IMR "tada"



can I be your guinea pig?


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 7, 2017)

I have to ask you boss. Why did you drop the UCDA?
It was a very good product that worked. When my lab rats abused oral steroids it literally brought them back to normal level on their AST/ALT labs.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 7, 2017)

tommygunz said:


> I have to ask you boss. Why did you drop the UCDA?
> It was a very good product that worked. When my lab rats abused oral steroids it literally brought them back to normal level on their AST/ALT labs.



it did not sell.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2017)

buy it now cause we run out of stock frequently cause our shit is so damn good!


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 19, 2017)

tadalafil keeps a smile on there face..for days at a time!!


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks guys for the comments...Glad everyone is loving this product.


----------

